# Different WCF???



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2007)

I was looking at CRTA and noticed that there was different wording on the chapter XXVIII of Baptism in the first section of the two different links which it has for the Confession:

Those are here:

http://www.reformed.org/documents/i....org/documents/westminster_conf_of_faith.html

http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/index.html

The first one has an added something ('or') and taken out something ('of') (in bold and underlined below):

I. Baptism is a sacrament of the New Testament, ordained by Jesus Christ, not only for the solemn admission of the party baptized into the visible Church, but also to be unto him a sign and seal of the covenant of grace, *or*his ingrafting into Christ, of regeneration, of remission of sins, and of his giving up unto God, through Jesus Christ, to walk in newness of life: which sacrament is, by Christ's own appointment, to be continued in his Churchy until the end of the world.


Which one is right and why are there two different one's (both claiming to be 1646 WCF?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2007)

The correct word is "of". This looks like a modern typo; probably whoever prepared the 1646 text for CRTA. Carruthers lists no varian to this effect and I have no note on one either. See Carruthers' _The Westminster Confession of Faith: Being an account of the Preparation and Printing of its Seven Leading Editions, to which is appended a critical text of the Confession with notes thereon_ (Manchester: R. Aikman & Son [1637]) and my "Examining the Work of S. W. Carruthers: Justifying a Critical Approach to the Text of the Westminster Standards & Correcting the 18th Century Leneage of the Traditional Scottish Text," _The Confessional Presbyterian,_ 1.43-64. If anyone spots this variant in any published texts please let me know.


Romans922 said:


> I was looking at CRTA and noticed that there was different wording on the chapter XXVIII of Baptism in the first section of the two different links which it has for the Confession:
> 
> Those are here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2007)

that's what i thought.


----------

